# Strange response VETASSESS ADVISORY SERVICES



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi All, 

Had applied for vetassess advisory services as training and development professional. 

Working as Deputy Manager Operations and below is the response from them. 

What baffles me most is the fact that training which is most important part in life insurance is viewed by assessor as non relevant. 

Seek guidance from seniors. 




Dear Sir,
I have perused the documents you have
uploaded for Advisory Service purposes and
can advise that, based on the limited
information you have provided outlining your
actual employment position with LIC, it
is unlikely that I can provide you with an
opinion of suitability against any of our
occupations for skills assessment purposes.
I request that you provide, by return email, a
CV or resume outlining your five main daily
duties that you have formally undertaken
within the past five years only. Please also
be advised that VETASSESS can only assess
formal employment roles and responsibilities
that you have undertaken as your primary
employment position. For Advisory Service
purposes, it may be beneficial for you to
provide only one role (of at least one year) so
that I can concentrate on providing an
opinion of that rather than many.
Also, as it appears that you are employed in
the Insurance sector, it may be more suitable
to consider occupations in the ANZSCO Unit
Group 2221. From the information you have
provided I can advise that it may be unlikely
that you would be assessed suitably under a
Training and Development Professional as it
is described in ANZSCO. This is based on the
assumption that your primary role may
concentrate on other responsibilities that
providing and evaluating training and
development programs.
You are also welcome to call me it you wish
on the number below after 3PM, AEST
Monday to F


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Had applied for vetassess advisory services as training and development professional.
> 
> ...



Are you a corporate trainer with LIC? If yes then make a document with all the training you have provided for the last 5 years, get it on the letter head or get a statutory declaration from your manager.

Otherwise if training is a part of your responsibility like as an when required you can given training then there are few chances. 

Again this is my sole opinion! other experts can also put in their comments.


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Had applied for vetassess advisory services as training and development professional.
> 
> ...


Probably because your Job Title says you are an operations Manager, that is very different from T&D, you may be doing it as part of your role, but your main job is Operations.

Earl


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

In that case what do you opine.. Shall I apply for 149914 Financial Institution Branch Manager???


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Financial investment advisor might be an option if you feel the roles match.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

earldro said:


> Probably because your Job Title says you are an operations Manager, that is very different from T&D, you may be doing it as part of your role, but your main job is Operations.
> 
> Earl


Earl what do you suggest brother??


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Earl what do you suggest brother??


Hi,

Hard to tell, are you going thru an agent or are you processing it on your own?

Earl


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

earldro said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hard to tell, are you going thru an agent or are you processing it on your own?
> 
> Earl


Doing on my own... Strange thing is there are 7 assistant managers who report to me and vetassess advisory services thinks my duties are not that of Financial institution Branch Manager... And in this forum one if the guys is a assistant manager and has been assessed positive by vetassess!!!!


----------



## ssssss (Sep 15, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Doing on my own... Strange thing is there are 7 assistant managers who report to me and vetassess advisory services thinks my duties are not that of Financial institution Branch Manager... And in this forum one if the guys is a assistant manager and has been assessed positive by vetassess!!!!


Hi Deeps Login and Earl,

I am also a Deputy Branch Manager with ICICI Bank and planning to start up with financial institution branch manager. 

Will I face a problem regarding my designation?
I have 4 asst mgrs and 3 officers reporting to me and my position hold all the signatory powers as of Branch Manager (which can be very well verified ).

I am planning to do it on my own , shud it be better for me to approach agent?

Please advise...

Thanks,
Sirisha


----------



## wonderful (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Deepslogin,

Did u apply again with a different code?? or have u come across any other alternatives? 

I am planning to apply to vetassess in coming weeks. hence very tensed.

Thanks


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

No dear, 

Waiting for July 2014 quota reset.


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> No dear,
> 
> Waiting for July 2014 quota reset.


Looks to me we are in the same boat.

Good Luck.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

Manan_20 said:


> Looks to me we are in the same boat.
> 
> Good Luck.


What is your occupation and which state you are interested in for applying?


----------



## wonderful (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Deepslogin, Manan

Deeps : have u started the process?? i mean did u get a +ve result from vetassess?? as Manan already has a +ve outcome .. n is waiting occupation quota to open up..


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> What is your occupation and which state you are interested in for applying?


It's FIA - 222311. Waiting for NSW to open up soon. If not then I will pick up anything that's open.

How about you?

Manan


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

I do have a positive assessment.. For 149914 Financial Institution Branch Manager.. 

Waiting for SA to open up.

Share the same feelings...if I don't get nominated by SA then NT Zindabad... ;-)


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> I do have a positive assessment.. For 149914 Financial Institution Branch Manager..
> 
> Waiting for SA to open up.
> 
> Share the same feelings...if I don't get nominated by SA then NT Zindabad... ;-)


Isn't NSW a better choice for any financial position? I m just curious.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

Manan_20 said:


> Isn't NSW a better choice for any financial position? I m just curious.


Indeed, it's the best place however my experience as a Branch Manager has been really great.. Working with LIC. 

I will contemplate about reassement if things don't go my way in July. 

And reason for opting SA is I have 4 friends and 2 relatives living in Adeliade.


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Indeed, it's the best place however my experience as a Branch Manager has been really great.. Working with LIC.
> 
> I will contemplate about reassement if things don't go my way in July.
> 
> And reason for opting SA is I have 4 friends and 2 relatives living in Adeliade.


I am sure it will open up. If it doesn't then like you said NT Zindabaad


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi All,

Count me in, i do have a positive assessment for T&D. waiting for July.

thanks
Mohd.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Count me in, i do have a positive assessment for T&D. waiting for July.
> 
> ...


If few more of us plan to travel together and support each other after reaching there then there is one thing for sure... None of us will struggle...


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> If few more of us plan to travel together and support each other after reaching there then there is one thing for sure... None of us will struggle...


We have a group of FIA's who are in same boat. We have a group on whatsapp. Let me know if you are interested in joining.

Manan


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

*Hi*

It shows 223311 , training and development in priority list for NT. But it doesn't shows in ANZSCO search site.


----------



## ssssss (Sep 15, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> I do have a positive assessment.. For 149914 Financial Institution Branch Manager..
> 
> Waiting for SA to open up.
> 
> Share the same feelings...if I don't get nominated by SA then NT Zindabad... ;-)


Hi Deeps,

Can you share why you are thinking of NT - if not opened in SA, 149914 is not there in NT Sol also?
I hav applied to Vet for 149914 and awaiting result. 

Thanks
Sirisha


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

ssssss said:


> Hi Deeps,
> 
> Can you share why you are thinking of NT - if not opened in SA, 149914 is not there in NT Sol also?
> I hav applied to Vet for 149914 and awaiting result.
> ...


Hi Sirisha, 

If you don't have your occupation on NT Sol however, If you can prove that there are bright job prospects in NT for your occupation which is on CSol then there are good chances that NT may sponsor applicants like you or me. 

Regards 

Deep


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

Manan_20 said:


> We have a group of FIA's who are in same boat. We have a group on whatsapp. Let me know if you are interested in joining.
> 
> Manan


Hi Manan

My friend (not an expat member) is planning to apply for FIA Assessment. He is self employed sub-broker with about 6 years of highly relevant experience.

He has a full time B.Com Degree. Is B.Com considered to be highly relevant for FIA by Vetassess?

Regards,


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi Manan
> 
> My friend (not an expat member) is planning to apply for FIA Assessment. He is self employed sub-broker with about 6 years of highly relevant experience.
> 
> ...


Hi,

It's difficult to say if they will consider it highly relevant or not. They will find it relevant they may also bring down the level to high school diploma which means he may not be able to score as many points. May someone more senior can shed some more light on the matter.

Manan


----------



## ssssss (Sep 15, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi Sirisha,
> 
> If you don't have your occupation on NT Sol however, If you can prove that there are bright job prospects in NT for your occupation which is on CSol then there are good chances that NT may sponsor applicants like you or me.
> 
> ...



Thanks Depak,

Thats a soothing information.

Regards
Sirisha


----------



## rohan1232 (Dec 14, 2014)

Manan_20 said:


> We have a group of FIA's who are in same boat. We have a group on whatsapp. Let me know if you are interested in joining.
> 
> Manan


Hi Manan, 

Is there a number you can be contacted at?


----------

